# Cold Smoked Corn



## whistlepig (Jan 29, 2012)

I love creamed corn and came across a recipe for Smoked Cream Style Corn that I would love to try (Thanks Squirrel). She mentioned that she uses cold smoked corn in this recipe. I have been searching for a while trying to figure out how to cold smoke the corn and haven't had any luck. I know nothing about cold smoking. Can someone help me with cold smoking corn?


----------



## ak1 (Jan 29, 2012)

I can see how I could cold smoke corn, but that could be quite different from what you could do. Need info about your smoker.

If I was to do it, I would use my offset smoker and put a few lit briquettes in the smokebox, then add the smoking wood to that. This would give me smoke in the main chamber but minimal heat.


----------



## venture (Jan 29, 2012)

The simple answer is:

http://www.amazenproducts.com/

From there only your imagination will limit you?

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## whistlepig (Jan 29, 2012)

I have a MES30. So maybe just light up the AMNPS and leave the heat off on the MES30? How long? I don't have a AMNPS yet. I'm ready to order an AMNPS but just bought Thermapen and Maverick ET-732 last week. My Mastercard is still smoking and needs a little time to cool off.


----------



## daveomak (Jan 30, 2012)

whistlepig, morning.... If you do not have the AMNPS yet, a couple briquettes like AK1 mentioned and some chips will work... put them in the chip pan in the MES..... If the temp gets too high, pull out the chip chute to allow more air flow for cooling...  As far as time goes, probably 1-3 hours depending on the amount of smoke you want....  As the smoke lowers, you can add more chips using the chip chute... be sure the briquettes are positioned where the chips dump and add 1-2 tbls at a time as needed.....  Dave


----------

